# Show season, you're so close!!



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh, another 2 months until show season...how I miss it so. I have 12 planned show attendences this year and I'm so excited I can hardly contain it. I keep counting down the days until I can clip a goat and get in the showring again...just a little venting from an impatient person. :sigh: I wish it was May...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You are not the only one! :ROFL: I am so ready for show season...but I don't even have any kids on the ground yet. Never again will I have them all bred for this late of kids! :hair: We plan on attending 7 shows including Nationals. Our first show is May 1st, but I won't be shaving anybody for that one. Not until the NEODGA show. :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOO I cant wait to show!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Jacque, I'll probably see you at quite a few shows!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't wait to try my hand at showing,I'm really excited :] Do you guys know where some of the shows are at? I've only found a few,but most are to far away,so looks like NEODGA will be my first show,WRDGA is kinda tempting, but it's kinda far for me to drive myself,maybe if I just took a couple kids or something


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

OMGGGG im sooo STOKED!!

.....1st time showing a buck (if i get him) PLEASEEEEE dont let him be smelly  when i show him ahhhh lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That will be cool Meagan!! I haven't met many people off of TGS.

Ashley, I haven't been to many shows besides local co. fairs and a few bigger shows like NEODGA and Tri-State(Van Wert, Ohio). I'd like to hit a few more club shows next year since we won't be going to Nationals.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I don't have the funds to take my own animals to Nationals ($$$$) (hopefully 2011 in MA) so I'll just be there showing for others. I plan on doing ODGA, NEODGA, PDGA, SWDGA, Spring Fling, Van Wert, Hoosier Classic, Ohio State Fair, and then ADGA fairs. I'm so excited for the PDGA one, its sounds amazing! All of this is subject to change because my brother joined the Marine Corps :flag: and he's still not sure about his ship date, so I'm hoping to find that out soon  Give me a holler if you're gonna be at any of these!! :wave:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm ready to show to. Although i'm not sure how many-if any-shows we will be able to attend this year as we are having a slight crisis in the family at the moment-hopefully it works itself out before fair. If I get to go to fair I will have a bunch of Feb kids to show-unless I get lucky and sell a few before then.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeehaw!
I get to wait until September 

but I do go to the dairy goat shows and help out, they have 1-2 AGS and ADGA shows


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not wait. I just wish we had more around us.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Come on, come on, is it May yet!!!???? Grrr....I wish I was somewhere where they can show year-round...that would be amazing!! Ohioans + Pennsylvanian People = tell me what shows (ADGA) you'll be at...I'd love to know of more, my plans are being foiled due to evil dates!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

So far due to distance it looks like I will only be able to attend the WRDGA show, NEODGA show,my county fair,and hopefully state fair. Hoping to find more shows in NE/Central Ohio though


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We will be attending the Van Wert show and most likely the NEODGA show. Also a couple of local co. fairs...Defiance, Lucas, and Fulton(my co.) There are a few up in MI I wouldn't mind going to, but I think we'll just stay in Ohio for now. I love my goaties and showing them don't get me wrong...I just don't want to be tied down to shows every weekend.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im all the way down here in Southern Ohio. So the ones I will be going to is the Chillocothe, ohio show beginning of may, then London, ohio show middle of may then the Hillsboro, ohio show last weekend in may I think. That show is at the highland county fair grounds and they have a buck show. Which I really like. Wish I could make it to some of the upper Ohio shows, but I refuse to learn how to pull the horse trailer. Im afraid I will wipe someone out. Plus most of them show are 2 1/2 hrs + from me.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Be sure to keep us updated on how all the shows go.  This is big for those of us who live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Well if anyone would like info on the WRDGA show in Burton, Ohio, please PM me, that's my crew


----------



## horselover (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahh two more months until AGS showing!! I CAN'T WAIT!!! :leap: I am going to take Star into the show ring with me or possibly Honey!! But i don't think Honey can go in as a dry doe so i might have to take Star. :shrug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I am hoping to go to the Burton show so maybe I'll see you there.


----------

